# Charlie Sheen – Sexpuppe am ersten Tag ausverkauft



## Mandalorianer (15 Apr. 2011)

*Charlie Sheen – Sexpuppe am ersten Tag ausverkauft​*
Was passiert, wenn ein „Gewinnertyp“ wie Charlie Sheen als Sexpuppe auf den Markt kommt?
Richtig, sie ist binnen weniger Stunden vergriffen.
Darüber freute sich nun der Sextoy-Hersteller „pipedream“, 
der den „genialen“ Einfall hatte und diese Erfahrung machte.




​


Er hatte die Sexpuppe „Crackhead Charlie – winning love doll” 
nach dem “Abbild” des gefeuerten „Two And A Half Men“-Stars heraus gebracht. 


*Gruss Gollum* lol3lol9


----------



## Stefan102 (15 Apr. 2011)

Die Puppe sieht ihm ja seeeehr ähnlich


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

na ja, wers braucht


----------



## Franky70 (16 Apr. 2011)

Es geht immer noch peinlicher.


----------



## Cr4zyJ4y (16 Apr. 2011)

Bestimmt haben alle seine ex liebhaberin die puppe zum ausverkauft gebracht xD


----------



## Franky70 (16 Apr. 2011)

Angeblich soll es jetzt doch kein Comeback für Charlie bei "Two & a half men" geben...?!?
Momentaner Stand jedenfalls.


----------

